
Open source will kill off the iPhone, says Kaspersky - Techworld.com - monkeygrinder
http://news.techworld.com/personal-tech/3221881/open-source-will-kill-off-the-iphone-says-kaspersky/?intcmp=nws-hm-l
======
praptak
Kaspersky is an antivirus guy. Since when is he an expert on the smartphone
market?

~~~
monkeygrinder
If you read the story, he's actually plugging his wares too. But he says
Android and Symbian will be a bigger target for hackers than the iPhone, as it
will become more popular. Interesting, as Apple fanboys often say Macs don't
get viruses - ie does the same logic apply to their smartphones.

Kaspersky is quite wacky. He wants a database of smartphone owners

"because smartphones are already becoming devices in which people store and
organise their whole lives, Kaspersky believes the time has come for a
database of smartphone owners. Much like gun ownership, Kaspersky outlined,
smartphone owners would need to register their handsets. The handsets
themselves would have a unique identifier code associating the handset with
the owner. Access to the handset would be controlled by a PIN code or even a
biometric fingerprint reader."

